# Snowboarders thug



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I find the thug thing, is coming out of the east coast. And kinda:laugh: funny to me too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

...missing the thug part in the clip. looks like a regular dude to me. 

nonetheless, there is def a "thug" steez out here in the east. I find it humorous and love meeting "thugs" on the slope. they are usually just corny suburban kids with huge gear and dont even profess to be "thugs". 

theyre cool with me if they like to snowboard.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I usually hide my chain/watch ect when the thugs get to close :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

lol same here man


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Better watch out, you'll be seeing some gats on the slopes in the coming years.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a regular interview, also I ride in the East Coast havent had a chance to ride the West or Colorado or such. But you might be right Jersey,NY and VT. you see major thuged out whiteboys rather amusing.:laugh:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Gats have fallen by the waist side now. I use a rocket launcher. More gangsta and it gives you a sweet speed boost if you shoot it up hill.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah those are the scoundrels that jacked my leash!

lmao


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

neva non profit said:


> ...missing the thug part in the clip. looks like a regular dude to me.


same. missed the part where he talks with shit in his mouth, has on size xxxxxxl pants and a tall tee. oh wait, must have been the NY hat he was wearing. total gangster.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm with those who can't see the "thug" in the interview... if you think that's thug, you have never even come close to seeing true thugs.

Most great riders his age have some kind of ego though and that was shining through some no doubt.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

fuck look at that kid rip, straight gangsta in that pipe.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

has anyone seen mason do the cribs in japan on the bonus part of "its always snowing somewhere'
that shit is thug hahahah, its a joke but its funny as shit


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Mason Aguirre?? Thug??? Far from it...you guys need to check out some Finger on da Trigger flicks....


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

YouTube - Finger on Da Trigger Presents "Familia" teaser Here you go. I wonder if you snuffed one of these kids would they fight back or run into the lodge looking for security?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

burton999 said:


> Snowboarders act so thug sometimes, i think its funny. Mason Aguirre doing a good job here.
> YouTube - AMP ENERGY WHAT'S NEXT: Mason Aguirre





Extremo said:


> Mason Aguirre?? Thug??? Far from it...you guys need to check out some Finger on da Trigger flicks....


Seriously. When I think of "thug snowboarders" if there really is such a thing Technine vids come tom mind. A bunch of white boys that couldn't last a night in the city acting hard on a mountain full of families trying to enjoy there day.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

MQue said:


> Seriously. When I think of "thug snowboarders" if there really is such a thing Technine vids come tom mind. A bunch of white boys that couldn't last a night in the city acting hard on a mountain full of families trying to enjoy there day.


 I say send them to the BX and drop them off on Jerome ave. Or send them my way to Paterson,NJ...they'll get straighten out quick fast.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

those technine kids def put on a show with wut they wear, but I definatly am not against a little steezing. I for one will rock a tall tee everyday i go depending on the weather conditions. Two of my good homies run a tall tee company called Kriminal Appearal, so I gotta rock their products especially sense they hook them up.

home

if you wanna check em out.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

MQue said:


> Seriously. When I think of "thug snowboarders" if there really is such a thing Technine vids come tom mind. A bunch of white boys that couldn't last a night in the city acting hard on a mountain full of families trying to enjoy there day.


actually the tech nine kids arent like that in person ... yeah they are all team jerseys and tall tees but if youve ever met any of them youd know they are some super cool down to earth kids ... bittner ( now dc of course )is so super nice and so is mfm dennison deadlung and benne too (although hes not t9 but kinda runs that steez ). Really its just the folks that see them in vids and think thats how they are then try to be that on the hill that are the issue ... kind of a catch 22 there haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> actually the tech nine kids arent like that in person ... yeah they are all team jerseys and tall tees but if youve ever met any of them youd know they are some super cool down to earth kids ... bittner ( now dc of course )is so super nice and so is mfm dennison deadlung and benne too (although hes not t9 but kinda runs that steez ). Really its just the folks that see them in vids and think thats how they are then try to be that on the hill that are the issue ... kind of a catch 22 there haha


That's cool, I usually try not to judge but when I saw there video I was like wtf.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> actually the tech nine kids arent like that in person ... yeah they are all team jerseys and tall tees but if youve ever met any of them youd know they are some super cool down to earth kids ... bittner ( now dc of course )is so super nice and so is mfm dennison deadlung and benne too (although hes not t9 but kinda runs that steez ). Really its just the folks that see them in vids and think thats how they are then try to be that on the hill that are the issue ... kind of a catch 22 there haha


 I actually like MFM as a Latino myself I like that he's doing his thing both in Snowboarding and outside.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

When I think of Snowboard Thug I instantly think Travis Kennedy...

It is definitely an east coast thing and I find it extremely amusing. I had a group of kids try to "set trip" on me one day at Mt. Snow and I had to straighten them out. These clowns were wearing gear bigger than what I wear and I'm 6'2 275!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ did these kids happen to have crispy whip snowboards? those are the local gangstas at the mtn but there are def a lot of other kids trying to thug it out as well. you should hit me up next time you go, im there allll season every day. carinthia is gonna be dope next year, i went up to look for some places for the season and saw all the rails out front of the lodge.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> When I think of Snowboard Thug I instantly think Travis Kennedy...
> 
> It is definitely an east coast thing and I find it extremely amusing. I had a group of kids try to "set trip" on me one day at Mt. Snow and I had to straighten them out. These clowns were wearing gear bigger than what I wear and I'm 6'2 275!


OMG DID YOU CRUSH THEM LIKE TIGER WITH YOUR ALPINE BOARD


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep.. I encountered some thugs at Carinthia last season. I was riding down checking out the park and got a major foot cramp and had to pull over to the far left under the lift..anyways some thug on the lifts see's me and yell's "Oh we gonna have to take care of that..nahmean?" and give me the stink eye. My first instinct was to wait for him and snake his run, but left it alone.. On the subject of MT.Snow, Cr0_Reps_Smit is Halley now at Mountain creek? They got a new Blogger with the same name so I was thinking it might be her. She actually kept the stoke level up last season watching the blog videos.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i actually have no idea, i havent seen her since the end of last season. do you ride there alot? last year i had a orange and blue volcom jacket or i had my white and blue Mt Snow jacket on if i was "working"


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

No last year was the only time at Mt.Snow, I went during the US Open cause it was cheaper to stay at Mt.Snow (Snow tree condo's) than Stratton. So I rode at Snow for like 4 days. I'm in Jersey so I ride creek mostly. I'm gonna see if I can make it up for the Dew tour this year. I actually liked Snow nice wide runs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> When I think of Snowboard Thug I instantly think Travis Kennedy...


First thing that comes to mind is Wi**er



laz167 said:


> I actually like MFM as a Latino myself I like that he's doing his thing both in Snowboarding and outside.


Holla i'm 1/2 PR



laz167 said:


> No last year was the only time at Mt.Snow, I went during the US Open cause it was cheaper to stay at Mt.Snow (Snow tree condo's) than Stratton. So I rode at Snow for like 4 days. I'm in Jersey so I ride creek mostly. I'm gonna see if I can make it up for the Dew tour this year. I actually liked Snow nice wide runs.


I use to ride creek when it was called Vernon fun little hill but VT is much more fun.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah you can't compare Creek to any hill in VT. But if you wanna progress in this sport you gotta ride. I got in about 35-40 days in last season mainly cause I went to creek every weekend sometimes twice a week.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i use to ride mtn creek when i first learned how to ride. fun place but i havent ridden there in like 4 years at least.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

laz167 said:


> yeah you can't compare Creek to any hill in VT. But if you wanna progress in this sport you gotta ride. I got in about 35-40 days in last season mainly cause I went to creek every weekend sometimes twice a week.


I hear ya, my first year riding in 96 I went there every weekend from 9am to 10pm


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

if you own a snowboard, you are not a thug. period.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

see heres the thing ... gangsta, steezy, hip hop what ever you wanna call it is their style but not their life style feel what im sayin. I dont think youll see too many of these kids frontin like they are from the hood .. fuck benne drives a civic gimmie a break lol. this year imma get a pic for you guys on a good day youll see guys like bittner deadlung benne whoever straight up riding with sexton, kooley, or some other hesher kid with scarves and dream catchers and shit hanging off of him... its just the clothes they prefer doesnt make them think they are thuggish haha. the problem like i said is when lil punk kids misinterpret that as real and try to emulate it ... thats the shit got tupac shot :cheeky4:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> see heres the thing ... gangsta, steezy, hip hop what ever you wanna call it is their style but not their life style feel what im sayin. I dont think youll see too many of these kids frontin like they are from the hood .. fuck benne drives a civic gimmie a break lol. this year imma get a pic for you guys on a good day youll see guys like bittner deadlung benne whoever straight up riding with sexton, kooley, or some other hesher kid with scarves and dream catchers and shit hanging off of him... its just the clothes they prefer doesnt make them think they are thuggish haha. the problem like i said is when lil punk kids misinterpret that as real and try to emulate it ... thats the shit got tupac shot :cheeky4:


Hey burritosandsnow imm alet you finish, but first i gottay say yusoweird had the best post of this thread.

I always LOL at the ******* who snowboard like they are hard. Every time i see that i think of that movie Malibu's Most Wanted.

Oh and wtf did you even say Burritosandsnow? You somehow wrote like 100 words and none of it makes sense.

As yusoweird stated, thugs dont snowboard.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Hey burritosandsnow imm alet you finish, but first i gottay say yusoweird had the best post of this thread.
> 
> I always LOL at the ******* who snowboard like they are hard. Every time i see that i think of that movie Malibu's Most Wanted.
> 
> ...


 Benne, Kooley, Bittner, Deadlung are actual people riders.


----------

